# 2013 500 ranger



## mudman01 (Feb 14, 2013)

just picked up a 500 ranger and im ready to pimp her out, i have a set of 28 terms on the way, need foward a arms and a lift so im looking for which ones to get?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Outkast Fabworx is where I just got my lift for my Ranger. He has forward A Arm kits for them already. He does excellent work for a decent price. Go check out his website, Outkastfabworx.com.. Can't post a link to it here. There is S3 and Super ATV also, both are great lifts. S3 will cost ya though.. Should have some pics of mine very soon.


----------

